# Maquina de Estados con Semaforo 2 vias



## ogrk (Nov 13, 2011)

Hola comunidad, resulta que soy nuevo en este foro y pues en los temas de electrónica, más concretamente en el diseño de circuitos digitales mediante maquina de estados. Resulta que traigo un proyecto entre manos y trato de hacer la logica de este pero no logro encontrar una relacion, bueno les contare lo que tengo que hacer:
El proyecto consiste en crear un semaforo de dos vias (una para la calle principal de 3 luces rojo verde y amarillo, y el otro para la calle secundaria de 2 luces rojo y verde). En la calle secundaria se cuenta con 2 sensores que cuando detectan algun carro en espera este se activara en "1". Lo que se tiene que hacer es la siguiente secuencia:
Para la calle principal:
Sensor activado:
-Verde prendido por 5 seg.
-Amarillo prendido por 3seg.
-Rojo se queda 
Sensor desactivado:
-Rojo por 3 seg.
-Verde se queda
Para la calle secundaria:
Sensor activado
-Rojo se queda
Sensor desactivado:
-Verde se queda

Tengo la idea de como hacer la logica, mi problema surge en como hacer el intercambio de estados, es decir, que cuando cambie de secuencia lo haga de acuerdo a un tiempo preestablecido, muchos me recomendaron conectarlo a un contador de 3 bits, pero me surge la duda de como controlar este contador. Me podrian sugerir de que forma podria hacer esto de forma logica, estoy usando la maquina de mealy para la secuencia. Adjunto una imagen de la logica que use:


----------

